# Witcher 3 Stutter RTX 2060



## rafagamaxima (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi everyone, I little over a month I bought an RTX 2060 Gaming Z.  I have been struggling with the idea of stutter and what would be considered normal or software related, and what could be actually a faulty GPU. 

Computer Type: 
Desktop OS: Windows 10 1903 Pro
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 
GPU: MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z 
RAM: 16 Gb of Ram 2666 Mhz SPectrix D40 
Mobo: Gigabyte Aorus B450m 
HDD: Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM 
SSD: 120GB Adata Ultimate 
PSU: Corsair TX750M Gold 

Right now I am trying to narrow down the causes of my stutter and finding out whether other people have it or not, in order to determine in my GPU is ok or not. I RMA it once, but no problem was found.

I have tried using ISLC, setting profile to Prefer Maximum Performance, setting max pre rendered frames to 1, disabling SMT (Simultaneous Multi threading) for the CPU, using a lot of drivers from 419.xx to 436.xx


In this case I want to find the cause of stutter in the Witcher 3. But first I will explain some things.

Before my RTX 2060, I had a GTX 1060. Both cards show stutter in the Witcher 3 but with some variation.

So in general, the stutter is that shown in the video, but this stutter happens mainly after installing a new driver, or restarting my computer.  If I play for a little while in that zone of the game, and just reload the saved game, the stutter is reduced substantially, this also applies if I close the game and open it but without restarting the computer.

Now, both the RTX 2060 and the GTX 1060 have this kind of behaviour, but the stutter is slightly worse in the RTX 2060, and also, after playing in the zone and reloading the save game, the reduction of stutter is higher in the 1060 than the 2060. 











The only thing that improved the stutter for the game was disabling the diagnostic policy service of windows 10, although it didn't solve things completely. (The video has that service already disabled).


My RTX 2060 behaves correctly in benchmarks (firestrike extreme, timespy, valle, heaven)

It also runs games without issues such as Forza Horizon 4, GTA V, Star Wars Battlefront 2.

But has stutter in Fortnite, Control, and Rage 2, although the 1060 has stutter too, but always a little less.  And in the case of Fortnite and Control, the game seems to be at fault mostly, and Rage 2 seems to improve a lot by disabling SMT.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2019)

Build 1903... did you have this with earlier Windows builds and/or when did it start or was it always there?

The fact you also had it with the 1060... I recall another user here having a similar issue, saying the same thing wrt it being worse on the 2060. These things are VERY hard to get a handle on. You might want to just start gaming and try to unnotice it. If the Windows install is fresh-ish, give it some time too.

Some stuttering can be game related. Another one that's popped up here and there (also on this forum and I just tried it, looks positive) is disabling CFG: hit start, type Exploit, click Exploit Protection and disable the top option:






Worth a shot.

But I will say those TW3 stutters are possibly caching and other business you will see with newly installed games, but also with area transitions in open world games. Turing having a larger cache and doing more with it, this seems to be a likely explanation for the different behavior of the 1060 vs 2060.

This also means that the behavior may go away when you play the game longer; if my shot in the dark is correct, that also has to do with shader cache on the GPU.

Oh and another thing: your GPU is fine.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2019)

my stutters went away with faster memory in TFW3.  ^ I think vayra is right about asset loading, it happened to me more around towns/villages than running round woods.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Build 1903... did you have this with earlier Windows builds and/or when did it start or was it always there?
> 
> The fact you also had it with the 1060... I recall another user here having a similar issue, saying the same thing wrt it being worse on the 2060. These things are VERY hard to get a handle on. You might want to just start gaming and try to unnotice it. If the Windows install is fresh-ish, give it some time too.
> 
> ...



I already tried that too but It had no effect. And I am actually the other user with that. I was able to sort some things out with some games but Witcher 3 seems to be quite the troubling one, and although I have seen videos on youtube that show stutter in witcher 3, I have also seen people with my same specs running the game without problems. Thats why I am tryint to narrow things down


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2019)

Its an annoying damn stutter I will give you that. Let me find that spot in the game... I'll check it out myself.

- Definitely an area transition, but it hits your rig much harder than it does mine, while we have about equal GPU performance (though I have a 1080 instead).


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 1, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I already tried that too but It had no effect. And I am actually the other user with that. I was able to sort some things out with some games but Witcher 3 seems to be quite the troubling one, and although I have seen videos on youtube that show stutter in witcher 3, I have also seen people with my same specs running the game without problems. Thats why I am tryint to narrow things down



I had to lower quite a few in-game settings to get stuttering to stop in Witcher 3, and my ram is running at 2133 speeds.  Runs smooth as butter now, most settings are on high, but a few are turned off and some at Medium.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I think vayra is right about asset loading,


That sudden stutter is background loading of assets from the storage drive. The only way to stop that would be with the game installed on a RAM disk.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Its an annoying damn stutter I will give you that. Let me find that spot in the game... I'll check it out myself.
> 
> - Definitely an area transition, but it hits your rig much harder than it does mine, while we have about equal GPU performance (though I have a 1080 instead).



Similar to the difference in frametime between my GTX 1060 and RTX 2060 I guess.  But exactly this is what I would like to find a reason to.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Similar to the difference in frametime between my GTX 1060 and RTX 2060 I guess.  But exactly this is what I would like to find a reason to.



I do have faster storage. If your game is on the SSD, even then my SSD would do it faster;, if your game is on the HDD, case closed.

This also explains neatly why some games have it and others do not - that alone says your GPU is fine. Reason its more noticeable on the faster GPU, is because its faster than what you had as well, creating a bigger gap between framerates because you're still waiting for the same data.

I wouldn't worry about this honestly, you have to accept gaming won't be perfectly seamless everywhere all the time. No matter how much hardware you throw at it, btw. Its a sacrifice for pushing components to the limit and using uncapped FPS


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I do have faster storage. If your game is on the SSD, even then my SSD would do it faster;, if your game is on the HDD, case closed.
> 
> This also explains neatly why some games have it and others do not - that alone says your GPU is fine. Reason its more noticeable on the faster GPU, is because its faster than what you had as well, creating a bigger gap between framerates because you're still waiting for the same data.


I do have it on an HDD. Would you mind elaborating on that last part regarding the data waiting with a more powerful card?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I do have it on an HDD. Would you mind elaborating on that last part regarding the data waiting with a more powerful card?



Every frame takes a number of milliseconds before it is shown. The higher the framerate, the shorter the time the computer has to get the data for the next frame ready. And that is something that affects the entire pipeline from Storage > CPU > RAM > GPU > output. And because you're pushing higher frames, the framedrop will be more noticeable (losing 20 FPS hurts more than losing 10).

Therefore, frame capping might help you, either through Vsync or a hard framecap, because you're making the gap smaller that way. But the biggest win for you in TW3 will be installing it on SSD right now.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Every frame takes a number of milliseconds before it is shown. The higher the framerate, the shorter the time the computer has to get the data for the next frame ready. And that is something that affects the entire pipeline from Storage > CPU > RAM > GPU > output. And because you're pushing higher frames, the framedrop will be more noticeable (losing 20 FPS hurts more than losing 10).
> 
> Therefore, frame capping might help you, either through Vsync or a hard framecap, because you're making the gap smaller that way. But the biggest win for you in TW3 will be installing it on SSD right now.



^

This...

What will help you is
1) install on SSD (as suggested above)
2) framecap so you don't have the variation (as suggested above)
3) Allow pre-rendered frames (as many as you can tolerate), add vsync and triple buffering.
4) minimize the amount of open programs you have running the background (fresh boot into windows and start playing without opening stuff) will help alot
5) minimise the amount of memory latency you have via overclocking/shutting down background tasks.

Edit: I forgot to mention, there are some pre-cache settings online that you can edit the tile size/precaching that help with stutter.  If you search for them they will pop up.  Witcher .ini tweaks stutter -google.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Every frame takes a number of milliseconds before it is shown. The higher the framerate, the shorter the time the computer has to get the data for the next frame ready. And that is something that affects the entire pipeline from Storage > CPU > RAM > GPU > output. And because you're pushing higher frames, the framedrop will be more noticeable (losing 20 FPS hurts more than losing 10).
> 
> Therefore, frame capping might help you, either through Vsync or a hard framecap, because you're making the gap smaller that way. But the biggest win for you in TW3 will be installing it on SSD right now.


I see, although the stutter is more noticeable in the 2060 than the 1060 even if both are capped at 75 fps. But yeah probably an sdd would help


----------



## user323 (Sep 2, 2019)

hi i created account right now just to share this i had same issue for many weeks 








						Fix game stutter on Win 10 1703-1809
					

Update: Windows 10 version 1803 17134.320 the issues seems to be fixed for some and still some light stuttering for others. It seems that I don't need...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 2, 2019)

user323 said:


> hi i created account right now just to share this i had same issue for many weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that different from Intelligent Standby List Cleaner?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2019)

Set the hard drive power down timer to a higher setting in windows (or investigate if your drive has a hardware one like the notorious WD greens)


----------



## SLK (Sep 2, 2019)

It could be your Ryzen 2600 causing the stutter. Have you tried it on on Intel CPU?


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 2, 2019)

SLK said:


> It could be your Ryzen 2600 causing the stutter. Have you tried it on on Intel CPU?


I dont have any other cpu


----------



## SLK (Sep 2, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I dont have any other cpu



Ok. The reason I mention this is because the recently released Control game stutters on the Ryzen 3000 processors but are completely fine on Intel processors based on reports from some users. The fact that 2060 stutters more than 1060 for you means there is a bottleneck somewhere else in the system. I suspect its the Ryzen, not because it's not a capable processor, but there is some issue with Windows 10 and Ryzen optimization.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 2, 2019)

SLK said:


> Ok. The reason I mention this is because the recently released Control game stutters on the Ryzen 3000 processors but are completely fine on Intel processors based on reports from some users. The fact that 2060 stutters more than 1060 for you means there is a bottleneck somewhere else in the system. I suspect its the Ryzen, not because it's not a capable processor, but there is some issue with Windows 10 and Ryzen optimization.



Ram latency - specifically ryzen in witcher stutters from not being able to load out of ram into gfx fast enough (my 1800x, 1700x had this issue) if I run my skylake X in dual channel it also has the issue.

Ringbus Intel chips and SK-X quad channel setups don't have it.


----------



## SLK (Sep 2, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Ram latency - specifically ryzen in witcher stutters from not being able to load out of ram into gfx fast enough (my 1800x, 1700x had this issue) if I run my skylake X in dual channel it also has the issue.
> 
> Ringbus Intel chips and SK-X quad channel setups don't have it.



Ok, this makes sense and I believe you are right. I never experienced any stutters in Witcher 3 or Control, using an 8700K with a dual-channel 2666Mhz memory.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 2, 2019)

SLK said:


> Ok. The reason I mention this is because the recently released Control game stutters on the Ryzen 3000 processors but are completely fine on Intel processors based on reports from some users. The fact that 2060 stutters more than 1060 for you means there is a bottleneck somewhere else in the system. I suspect its the Ryzen, not because it's not a capable processor, but there is some issue with Windows 10 and Ryzen optimization.


My issue is that I would believe that if I left my fps uncapped and the issue happened, but I compare using the same graphic settings and capping fps to 75 with limiter or vsync, and the gtx 1060 behaves a little better in terms of frametime in comparison to the 2060. I dont know if it has to do with the gpu cpu combination that just doesnt fit as well... The only real difference between the 2 gpu when limiting the fps is usage which the 2060 has lower. Prefer maximum performance helps in some games but not all.


----------



## user323 (Sep 2, 2019)

Well.. Gl mate


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok, so I moved the game to an SDD and the stutter was reduced by a lot. I still don't understand though, why in the HDD, the GTX 1060 has a better frametime than the 2060 with the very same graphic settings, and with an FPS limit, that is really what bugs me and won't let me sleep at night  

I also feel, like the GTX 1060 keeps the cache for a longer time, or in a better way, like if I restart after playing in the HDD , the RTX 2060 will have almost the same stutter as always, but the GTX 1060 will have reduced stutter.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 2, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Ok, so I moved the game to an SDD and the stutter was reduced by a lot. I still don't understand though, why in the HDD, the GTX 1060 has a better frametime than the 2060 with the very same graphic settings, and with an FPS limit, that is really what bugs me and won't let me sleep at night
> 
> I also feel, like the GTX 1060 keeps the cache for a longer time, or in a better way, like if I restart after playing in the HDD , the RTX 2060 will have almost the same stutter as always, but the GTX 1060 will have reduced stutter.



Very possible... 

Could be the way the card fetches/flushes its vram (maybe 2060 has to do it faster since its a faster gpu) and that little bit makes the difference.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't expect performance improvements across the board going from a 1060 to a 2060. Drivers play a big part in midrange cards, especially in older games like The Witcher 3 since the 10xx series drivers are better optimized for The Witcher3 than the 20xx series drivers.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 2, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Ok, so I moved the game to an SDD and the stutter was reduced by a lot. I still don't understand though, why in the HDD, the GTX 1060 has a better frametime than the 2060 with the very same graphic settings, and with an FPS limit, that is really what bugs me and won't let me sleep at night
> 
> I also feel, like the GTX 1060 keeps the cache for a longer time, or in a better way, like if I restart after playing in the HDD , the RTX 2060 will have almost the same stutter as always, but the GTX 1060 will have reduced stutter.



Variation, you can't really know for sure what's going on.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Ok, so I moved the game to an SDD and the stutter was reduced by a lot. I still don't understand though, why in the HDD, the GTX 1060 has a better frametime than the 2060 with the very same graphic settings, and with an FPS limit, that is really what bugs me and won't let me sleep at night
> 
> I also feel, like the GTX 1060 keeps the cache for a longer time, or in a better way, like if I restart after playing in the HDD , the RTX 2060 will have almost the same stutter as always, but the GTX 1060 will have reduced stutter.



higher graphical settings have to be loaded from somewhere - a slower GPU doesnt need to be fed as much data.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 3, 2019)

Mussels said:


> higher graphical settings have to be loaded from somewhere - a slower GPU doesnt need to be fed as much data.


Mind elaborating on that?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Mind elaborating on that?



ultra textures are bigger than medium textures, they hit the hard drive harder


Has this thread been linked here yet? Seems relevant


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 3, 2019)

Mussels said:


> ultra textures are bigger than medium textures, they hit the hard drive harder
> 
> 
> Has this thread been linked here yet? Seems relevant


This wouldn't apply though, because when comparing the 1060 to the 2060 I use the same graphic settings and set a frame limit for both of them.


----------



## user323 (Sep 3, 2019)

Mate do more research and talk with developers. 
If you Google fever you will find users who are sure this if cancer. Your hardware is not broken. I'm turning of sub here


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> This wouldn't apply though, because when comparing the 1060 to the 2060 I use the same graphic settings and set a frame limit for both of them.



It still can apply, because a faster GPU rendering more frames might simply need more data from the hard drive.

Did you check the link in my post? Its got comments directly related to fixing stutter in witcher 3


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 3, 2019)

The transfer rate between system memory and GPU memory is always the same no matter how fast the GPU is.

Data is never directly accessed from disk.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 3, 2019)

Just a few days ago I was watching a video on youtube about this. At least according to that dude the issue is largely related to memory latency (not just clocks), and the video was specifically about Witcher 3.
If your RAM is running at XMP with no modifications, then you could try and tighten up primary timings. If it's already running at near max, then try dropping clocks a bit and then finding the lowest stable timings which will give you smallest memory latency.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 3, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Just a few days ago I was watching a video on youtube about this. At least according to that dude the issue is largely related to memory latency (not just clocks), and the video was specifically about Witcher 3.
> If your RAM is running at XMP with no modifications, then you could try and tighten up primary timings. If it's already running at near max, then try dropping clocks a bit and then finding the lowest stable timings which will give you smallest memory latency.



+1 to this, when I tweaked my latencies on my 1800x the stutter in Witcher 3 was almost completely gone.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Sep 3, 2019)

Well, I already checked and moving the game to SSD reduced most of the stutter, I just want to find out why in some cases the GTX 1060 behaves a little better than the 2060. I know that in some games this is related to usage and power mode. Meaning that a game can be pushing the 1060 near max, while at the same time, pushing just half of the 2060, and this will affect the smoothness of the game because the 2060 won't be like in power mode, and it will be fluctuating speeds too much. This improves by using prefer maximum performance in the 2060. But still, sometimes the 1060 just seems to hold things somewhat better, like I might get a stutter in the 2060 that never appeared with the 1060 in another game, or something like that.


----------

